# Help with a photo exam - need D5100 JPGs



## pisicel (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, guys! I have finished a photo class and in about a month I have to show a few pictures from my D5100:
*architecture 1 picture*
*macro 1*
*landscape 3*
*portrait 1*
*night 1

*Can you help me with some D5100 JPGs? I am working all day long and see only the bus to/from work and my flat.
Maybe you can help me mentioning the lens used, in case they ask 

*I would prefer something common*, credible, as I live in the capital of Romania.

Thanks a lot to all that can help!


----------



## Overread (Apr 22, 2012)

Instead of trying to cheat past the class why not simply talk with the teacher in charge to outline your current problem with time and workload to ask for an extension or similar relief so that you can take the photos yourself and present your own work.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm with Overread on this one.  If you're taking a class, it is presumably so that you can learn the theory/skills.  If other people give you images, YOU will not be applying anything you have learned, and YOU will not be benefiting from this class.  Why not take the camera to work with you and shoot during one of your breaks (I assume you do get breaks...).  Shoot the building you work in, or something in the neighbourhood.  That's your architectural photo.  Take a closeup of a vegetable that you are preparing to eat.  There's your macro.  Landscape could be urban...  as in a city park, or skyline, or a shot along the river.  Portrait could be your partner, or child, or parent...  Night shot can be anything on the street at night...  Bucharest has many scenic areas, and although life can be hard these days, if there's a will, there's a way.  Good luck.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, I have to agree with the others.  The reason for the examination, and the photographs, is to see how well you are progrssing and not how well we are progressing.  I, for one, won't help you cheat on your exam.  Five photographs and a month to take them should not be difficult to handle.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

For a small fee (cost of round-trip air fare, meals, hotel, car rental, camera purchase, per diem, various miscellaneous expenses, etc. etc. etc.), I might be convinced to take a short vacation and help you out.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 22, 2012)

It doesn't sound like you finished a photo class if you have nothing to show for it.


----------



## ericz83 (Apr 22, 2012)

Agreed with everyone else.. 

Architecture - do you work in a building or live in a building?  Does the bus ever stop to let people on and off?  What view do you have from your flat?

Macro - OK thats easy around the flat

Landscape - There has to some landscape even if you live in the city.  A park?

Portrait - a co-worker, perhaps?

Night- A cool night shot of the bus, since it sounds like you work all hours?


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow. I can't believe this thread actually exists in reality. I'm sorry, but this is not a communal forum.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Wow. I can't believe this thread actually exists in reality. I'm sorry, but this is not a communal forum.



Not only does it exist, it exists on at least two forums.


----------

